# Pathfinder Boat Owners



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I would like to hear from any Pathfinder boat owners. What do you like or dislike. What does the boat do well or not well, ie handle chop, running dept, dry ride, depth needed to get up, draft, etc. 

Are there any big differences from boat size to boat size as far as storage, ride, etc.

I am still looking seriously at a new to me boat, and so far the Pathfinder seems to fit what I am looking for.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

I have a 2200T with a 150yahamaTRP on it, not the fastest thing around , nor the shallowest running , but it will run so shallow that if you stop you will be there till the tide comes in. The newer ones are better setup for storage than mine, but over all I don't have any real gripes an its a 2000 mdl. I would probably go with a reg hull instead of the tunnel if I was to buy another due to handling and being able to run offshore in it although I don't do the offshore bit because all i do is chum. You might look at thier webb site on the maverick boat co site. lots of owners there. Alos don't know how the prices comparre but the blazer bay is a knock off of the pathfinder


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I had a 2200V with a 200 VMax OX66. I had a Bob's 6" jackplate, Lenco trim tabs and a Power Tech OFX 4 blade prop. Super setup for someone who primarily wades or drifts deeper water. My boat drafted 11-12". I could get up in 18" or so of water. If the water was to the top of my knee when I waded back to the boat I could get up. If there was mud maybe less but I never really pushed it. It was a great boat, probably my favorite out of all the boats I have owned. It ran smooth and just ate up the bay chop. It would top out at 62 empty and 58 with a full fishing load, 4 guys, etc. I could cruise comfortably at 35 mph @ 3800 rpms fully loaded and get decent fuel economy. The boat had good storage and everything about it was good quality. I don't think you'd be dissapointed in it if you can live with the draft.


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

I love mine too...I have a 02 1900V and I don't dislike anything about it...as trout 250 said its a bit on the slow side...handles shallow well,and handles the chop very well, specially with the trim tabs that I beleive come standard on the Pathfinders...Just do it you won't regret it....


----------



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*Got one for sale*

22 foot pathfinder with a tunnel and a 150 yamaha 4 stroke on it it has 40 hours on it and all the extras .. The motor was purchased last year at kresta,s in edna the boat is in great shape it is grey and white and has a power pole , garmin gps color w/ chip and stereo and life jackets . He wants around 25k thanks .. If interested contact me at 361-655-0065


----------



## KappaDave (Aug 29, 2005)

HC said:


> I would like to hear from any Pathfinder boat owners. What do you like or dislike. What does the boat do well or not well, ie handle chop *check* , running dept *one - two feet no tunnel*, dry ride *check*, depth needed to get up *two foot trims tabs slammed*, draft *8-12"*, etc. *kick *** ride!*
> 
> Are there any big differences from boat size to boat size as far as storage, ride, etc.
> 
> I am still looking seriously at a new to me boat, and so far the Pathfinder seems to fit what I am looking for.


*22' V 200 HPDI Yammer Hammer 4 Blade 19 Lifter. Bob's 6" jackplate and trim tabs are a must!!!*


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

spotted ape said:


> 22 foot pathfinder with a tunnel and a 150 yamaha 4 stroke on it it has 40 hours on it and all the extras .. The motor was purchased last year at kresta,s in edna the boat is in great shape it is grey and white and has a power pole , garmin gps color w/ chip and stereo and life jackets . He wants around 25k thanks .. If interested contact me at 361-655-0065


What are you doing with a Pathfinder with that rocket you run Trey? lol


----------



## Higs (Jul 11, 2006)

Check out the Pathfinder forum for any information you want. I love mine! http://www.maverickboats.com/fusionbb/showforum.php?fid/13/


----------



## Gnfishin (Mar 20, 2006)

I have an 05 model 20ft pathfinder. Lots of storage, ride is dry or can use the trim tabs to make it better. 150 Yamaha gets us there at top speeds of 45mph and unless it is a gale out there relatively comfortable for a boat. Added two seats behind the leaning post and riders like the postition. Lots of fishing room for three or four grandkids whether in the bays or 10 miles offshore pulling on sharks


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

Pathfinder 2200V w/ VMAX 200 HPDI, Bob's jack plate. I echo most of what Salty Dog says. QUALITY and no problem areas.

NUFF SAID.


----------



## mburns1668 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Pathfinder Owners*

I have a 2001 2200V w/ 200 Yamaha, factory prop, jack plate, trim tabs. I have about 200 hours on it.

It's been a great boat for me, wish it had a little more storage, but I think the newer models may have more. I stick to the bay w/ an occasional trip to the jetties/surf when it's flat. It won't go super shallow, but it's a dry ride and relatively smooth.

I had a problem w/ my center console working loose, and Pathfinder fixed it gratis. Got mine at Mount Houston Marine, they've provided good service and advice.

I would certainly buy another, would like to have the 2400, but since I'm retiring next year, it's probably not in the cards anytime soon.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

6" or 600 feet of water.. i go offshore when i can and it is a great boat. not one bad or negative thing about the boat. the support from pathfinder in florida is highly reccomended and the best in the business.. a sour note=never buy a boat from krestas in edna. pm if you like, i really have nothing good to say about the owner.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

I was sold on them until my friends 24 started delaminating after a couple of years use. It was bad enough that he thought they would give him a new boat. They took it in a fixed it like new (according to them). They have good service and support but a 2 year old boat shouldnt fall apart. Hopefully his experience was a fluke.


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

this is the first I have heard of that issue on any Pathifinder..Not even on the Pathfinder forum on the Maverick website.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

have not heard of any major problems with delamination , i also had a problem with the screws in my console, but found out that tires were out of balance, had them balanced fixed the problem.


----------



## drew colvard (Apr 14, 2006)

If you want to get info on Pathfinder Boats go to maverickboats.com. You will learn more than you need to know. They are without question one of the very best bay boats made. It is supposed to draft 11 inches, but when I slide mine up on enough sand that the TM won't pull it off and step out to push, the water is just above my ankles. I am very happy with the boat and even happier with the dealer,Mt. Houston Marine. They are 100% first rate. I have been a regular reader on the PF section of the website and it has been a great help. Lots of how-tos,whys, and wherefors from guys who know boats. You won't be disappointed. Call and arrange a test ride.


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

I second the Mt Houston Marine comment...they are great!!!


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

I bought mine at Bastrop Marine. Great sales and service. First Rate for sure!


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

who sells pathfinder boats in the houston area? looking at the new 2000'


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Talk To Danny @ Mt. Houston Marine. I Have '05 2200v W/250 Hpdi, 6" Jack Plate, Trim Tabs. The Only Thing May Need A Bigger Trolling Motor, It Has 85# Trust On It Now, But Could Be Bigger. Great Boat No Complaints Here.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I've got an '05 2200V with a Yamaha F150. The only thing I don't like is that the rubber latch on the front hatch sometimes opens up by itself. Very, very, very minor. I love everything else about my boat.


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*delamination ????*

Delamination, are you talking about gelcoat? I like my PF2200, however I've had some gelcaot cracking, coming off, and air pockets behind gelcoat. Fixed most myself. But it's been issue with me.



trout250 said:


> have not heard of any major problems with delamination , i also had a problem with the screws in my console, but found out that tires were out of balance, had them balanced fixed the problem.


----------



## marksharkfishing (Dec 21, 2006)

I have a 02 2400 with a 225 ox66 that will cruise 40mph and tops out at about 55mph depending on load and wind.I also have a 6inch Bobs jack plate,Garmin 188c and a Minn Kota trolling motor the boat comes standard with trim tabs which really help in slop chop and keep the boat very stable.I have two complaints my rod locker is open with no support for the rods the new ones have tubes to protect the rods my boat has spider web like fractures in the jellcoat the dealer said is due to type of resin and not structural and they are hard to see.But great boat over all would recomend and would purchase another.Good Luck also I fish Bastrope,Chocolate,West Bay and Offshore when I have the gas money.


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

2007 22 from Mt. Houston with 150 4 Stroke Yammy. It touches 50 and is super light on the gas. GREAT BOAT. Eats of West and East Galveston and runs shallow enough to go anywhere we want down south.


----------



## kingfisherred (Aug 12, 2005)

*My Pathfinder*

I have a 2003 22v with the Yamaha 200 Vmax Hpdi, The boat is going on 1400 hrs With no issue's on the boat or motor. There is some gel coat cracks around the back of the transom in the corners, Someting I am not concerned with. Honestly I cannot think of one thing I would change about this rig.


----------



## Ross (May 21, 2004)

Salty Dog said:


> I had a 2200V with a 200 VMax OX66. I had a Bob's 6" jackplate, Lenco trim tabs and a Power Tech OFX 4 blade prop. Super setup for someone who primarily wades or drifts deeper water. My boat drafted 11-12". I could get up in 18" or so of water. If the water was to the top of my knee when I waded back to the boat I could get up. If there was mud maybe less but I never really pushed it. It was a great boat, probably my favorite out of all the boats I have owned. It ran smooth and just ate up the bay chop. It would top out at 62 empty and 58 with a full fishing load, 4 guys, etc. I could cruise comfortably at 35 mph @ 3800 rpms fully loaded and get decent fuel economy. The boat had good storage and everything about it was good quality. I don't think you'd be dissapointed in it if you can live with the draft.


I bought this boat from Salty Dog last year. What he says is right on the money. Great boat and one of the best boat purchases I've made. It will handle going offshore very well as I've had it offshore a few times before.


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

the gelcoat cracking is 'glazing'. PF knows it and it is because the gel coat was applied too thick in some areas. purely cosmetic, but they have been fixing them with the dealers, no charge. only happened on some.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

Sorry I didn't think to tell you about them, if you will go to mt houston Marine and tell rudy or carroll that you are interested in a boat they will take you for a ride, when i bought mine from them in 2001 They were the only ones that even offerred me a test run.


----------



## AimlessRolling (Jul 9, 2006)

I have the 2003 model PF 2200 with 150 Yama Vmax and all the extras. Best point about the boat is that is is super light on gas.

Only complaint is the scuppers on mine keep the back of the boat wet. I could add aftermarket scuppers to fix it, but the kids like to play in the water.

Further, I believe the water issue is self inflicted as I have a very heavy T-TOP and I think the weight contributes to the boats draft. The top was originally a 7 ft spotting tower which I had Millenium Marine cut off and convert.

Great boat, rides good, but I still can't catch fish. Two out of three ain't so bad.

Hit the Maverick forums, you can learn everything you need about them there.

http://www.maverickboats.com/fusionbb/portal/index.php?


----------



## Big Fish (Feb 4, 2005)

I had a 2003 Pathfinder and it was definetly the worst boat I have ever owned.I only keep the boat for 6 months because of all the fiberglass issues. I had hatches bubble up, spider cracks on the floor, chimes that would break off when loading the boat on the trailer (or when pushed by a fingernail), when washing the boat after fishing the gel coat would wash away revelling patches on a brand new boat, also had to tighten the screws on the console after each trip to keep it from falling off. Krestas and Pathfinder were extermely unresponsive I ask them on numerous occassions to buy the boat back but they would not, they only wanted to keep patching up an already patched togther boat. An even that was difficult to get accomplished.


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

The pathfinder forum is very good. There are several PF employees, high-level dudes, that are regulars and they take care of problems!!!!! 

It boils down to the dealer and if he'll go to bat for you. Bastrop Marine in Bastrop, Tx. will take care of you and they are close with PF and yamaha folks!

If you have any doubt, ask yourself why the PF's values hold so good. A sorry boat would not do that!

Recommendation: quit typing here and start looking for one of your own. You won't be sorry! Happy Hunting!


----------



## Jimbro (Jul 23, 2011)

Just bought a used (obviously) 99 Pathfinder. 1810T with a 150 Yamaha TRP. This boat was taken very good care of and I feel like I got a hell of a deal! Headed out tomorrow to the lake, and eventually POC. I'll follow this thread now that i'm a proud Pathfinder owner!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Jimbro said:


> Just bought a used (obviously) 99 Pathfinder. 1810T with a 150 Yamaha TRP. This boat was taken very good care of and I feel like I got a hell of a deal! Headed out tomorrow to the lake, and eventually POC. I'll follow this thread now that i'm a proud Pathfinder owner!


You mean you'll revive this thread? Hopefully for your sake some will re-respond and others will chime in also.
5 years old?!?!:what:


----------



## subseaguy (Jul 1, 2012)

Just ordered my 2400TRS from Mt Houston Marine. You can count on my participation!


----------



## Maverick lure (Feb 1, 2011)

I've got the maverick 21 ma same hull as pathfinder....love it handles great trim tabs a must runs 63 with one person 200 hpdi,jmo I like the atlas jack plate 6". warranty...they will back up what they preach.


----------



## aqua vita (Feb 21, 2011)

I have on 07 2200 tournament with F250, t-top, 8' power pole, tabs, VHF, tunes, following motor and boat runs 50mph with full tank all gear and 3 guys on board.
Dry boat, take it off shore to about 12" of water. I run out of Tiki Island and am very pleased with the boat for this bay system.


----------



## G-2 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have the same boat as aqua vita and love it. It can't go as shallow as some but I've taken it 20 miles out in the gulf so it is very versatile. I highly recommend a 6"jack plate as it really helps in the skinny water. Very stable, dry and great in chop. Have come in from offshore in following seas of 3-4 ft twice and while slow, made it in safe and sound. It is a bit slow going into a headset of 2's or more but that's what you get taking a bay boat offshore. Pick your days to go offshore. Great all purpose boat. Mine is a 2007 and no gel coat cracks anywhere.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Delamination*



CAPSIZED said:


> I was sold on them until my friends 24 started delaminating after a couple of years use. It was bad enough that he thought they would give him a new boat. They took it in a fixed it like new (according to them). They have good service and support but a 2 year old boat shouldnt fall apart. Hopefully his experience was a fluke.


My tournament partners 22' Pathfinder (2005 model) delaminated from the front deck all the way to the transom on one side. It was out of warranty and it was totaled.

This is not a knock against Pathfinder, we fished that boat hard for 5 years
and had no complaints. It's plenty fast with a 200, dry, and handles moderate chop fairly well. It's well put together with plenty of dry storage and I would not hesitate to buy one.

Gater


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

trout250 said:


> Alos don't know how the prices comparre but the blazer bay is a knock off of the pathfinder


HMMM..... and I thought it was the other way around. :smile:

saltie dawg

(proud Blazer Bay owner)


----------

